# Endo Scratch



## Tinkerbell277 (May 15, 2011)

Hello and thank you for reading,

After numerous failed IVF cycles, I have been advised to have the endo scratch procedure prior to my next cycle.

Has anyone had this done or know any details and when do you have it done cycle wise?



Tinkerbell xxx


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

hi tinkerbell yes i have had this its standard procedure at my clinic now and alot of success when adding that in to the cycle I would alwags have it done good luck with you cycle and the do it sfter your af about 2 weeks I think x


----------



## Tinkerbell277 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply really helpful as trying to work out when to start next cycle.  See by your signature you have been through this a few times too.  So sorry for your loss and wish you all the luck in the world for next time      

Tinkerbell xxx


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

aww thanks and yeah nut we all have got to just dust ourselve of and start again as the alternative is such a sad one iand i have got to know i did everything to get the baby i so longed for and there is always someone alot worse of than ourselves i egg share and all my ladies have got preg and had their babys they rely on people like myself that will share eggs or donate i belive that they have a harder time as they cant just say yes we will do ivf its so much moor complicated than that for them.

but yeah i so belive in the scratch honest i have cycled with girls at my clinic and they too have had a bfn but had the scratch and are now due soon we also use seroids at my clinic as well and that seams too help too. 

good luck with your cycle too xx


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

im so sorry i didnt read you sig before i posted that comment you have been thro so much    i    that this is your time hun i really do xx


----------



## Tinkerbell277 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks hun this next cycle is only the second with current clinic but they think endo scratch will help and poss other meds depending on blood results.  Well done to you for being egg doner - very special lady unfornately I was too old as definately would have done it, now on the other side as we use donor sperm so well aware and deeply appreciate the special gift donors do  xxx


----------



## lisasimon1 (Mar 4, 2012)

after the scratch is when i got my bfp honestly i think thats what made the difference I am going to go back for my frosties and will be having it again I would pay what ever i had too. 

xx


----------

